# help please



## juneft (Aug 17, 2014)

my friend has a Bessacarr 452 2001 and needs rear light this is proving impossible to find why and can anyone help as she is now ofroad


----------



## juneft (Aug 17, 2014)

My friend has a Bessacar e425 2001. has broken rear cluster 5 light we are unable to get replacement can any offer any help please


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any pictures to help find another?

Theres these til you post more info.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Any pictures to help find another?
> 
> Theres these til you post more info.


Non-subscribers can't post pictures, Kev.

Colin


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> My friend has a Bessacar e425 2001. has broken rear cluster 5 light we are unable to get replacement can any offer any help please


Can they find any maker/part numbers on the broken cluster or on the good one on the other side of the van. It could be a Britax or Hella cluster and may be easier to track down if you can find a part code.

Phil


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

camallison said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Any pictures to help find another?
> ...


Nor can I and I'm a member!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If they can't track down the correct part I would be tempted to jury rig something like this just to keep them legal until they can get back home and then sort it out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea, but use double sided tape NOT screws.

and these to temp sort the wiring out, can be put right after with a little silicone and tape/shrink tube.


----------

